# scroll saw delta model 40-690



## Lucy (May 23, 2011)

Hi,
Do any of you out there use the subject scroll saw? If so
how do you like it, would you recommend it to others?
Thank you,Lucy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I do not have one of these but it sure looks like a knock off of a DeWalt 788 scroll saw. Same shape table, controls etc. It seems to be of pretty good quality, but some of the prices I saw on line for this saw looked a little steep.
I'm sure that if you got a good deal on it, it would serve you well.


----------

